# Mites in my scorpion enclosure?



## Tarantuloid (Mar 12, 2013)

After recently feeding both my tarantula and scorpion, I noticed these tiny little bugs slowly walking around my scorpion's enclosure. They are not found in my tarantula's, and they aren't ants, but look like small little mites.

Is there any way I can get rid of these? Are they harmful?


----------



## G. Carnell (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello,

What species of scorpion do you have?


Whether they are harmful or not, you want to get rid of them anyway!
There are various methods to clear them from your tanks, some more expensive than others.

Parasitic mites (mites which kill mites) are available by mail order, though i wouldn't suggest you buy these


If your scorpion is tropical and ideally Adult (dont do this to pre-moult juveniles) then you can let the tank dry out
while providing a water dish, clean the dish regularly as the mites will all congregate there, they wont survive
the desiccation well!

Another method i used in the past was leaving freshly killed crickets in the tank, and taking them out a day later
(they would be covered in mites)

Best method i used was taking soil/pill bugs from my back garden and putting some in the tanks, this totally eradicated
my mite problems.  There were tiny silverfish like bugs in the soil that would go around eating the mites, but I live in
England so I'm not sure if you have similar (non harmful) creatures in Houston!

Please keep us up to date on your species tropical/arid and what technique you finally decide to try, the desiccation 
technique won't be good for a tropical scorpion in the long term, especially babies


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 12, 2013)

Pill bugs are the most efficient and cheapest way to get rid of them. If you saw them moving around they're probably not harmful but do consider pill bugs (isopods)


----------



## Tarantuloid (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! Do Pillbugs really eat the mites? Aren't those the little grey isopods found in your backyard that curl up in a ball?

I'ts weird because I've had my Emperor Scorpion for almost a year now and there have been no mites until just recently when I bought new crickets. How many pill bugs do I need to eradicate the mites efficiently? Should I remove my scorpion from the enclosure until eradication is completed?


----------

